# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Hallo ik ben Blondlady

## blondlady

Ik woon in Hulste-Harelbeke, leef samen met mijn 2 lieve siameese poezen.
Heb bijna in ieder gewricht Artrose en na 5 operatie's is er een jaar geleden bij mij nog eens Fibromyalgie vastgesteld. Heb heel veel pijn, moe en kan daardoor al 3 jaar niet meer werken.
Ben al naar de pijnkliniek geweest in Roeselare, maar daar konden ze mij blijkbaar niet helpen omdat het in mijn geval te complex was... nu ben ik in behandeling in de pijnkliniek U.Z.Gent, nu moet ik METANOR 100mg nemen tegen de pijn. Mijn vraag is nu; is er nog iemand die dezelfde medicatie neemt en wat zijn jullie ervaringen daarmee.. ?? Grtjs THX

----------


## Nora

Zo te lezen heb je al wat meegemaakt met je gewrichten. Helpt de medicatie al wat?

----------

